# intel G45 + Xorg



## marudov (May 23, 2010)

Hello everybody,

   I have two very annoying issues with my X server. 
       - the X server freezes(pauses) until I move my mouse. As soon as I make a move with the mouse the X server resumes it's operation.
       - When I exit the X server I loose my virtual terminals and I have no other option  than to reboot the machine. 

   I could not find solution on the internet, so I hope that someone can help here . 
Here is information about my server: 
   - mainboard: p5q-em G45 chipset
   - video: X4500HD


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD media 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu May  6 11:43:25 EEST 2010     root@media:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MEDIA  amd64
# pkg_info | egrep "intel|dri-7|xorg-7"
dri-7.4.4,2         OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xorg-7.5            X.Org complete distribution metaport

Xorg.conf 

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
#   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option    "AIGLX" "true"
#   Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
    Option "AutoAddDevices" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util/"
    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
    FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "dbe"
    Load  "dri"
#   Load  "dri2"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "glx"
#   Load  "glx2"
#   Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Option     "DRI"   "true"               # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "intel"
    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
    BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
SubSection "Display"
    Viewport   0 0
    Depth     24
EndSubSection
EndSection
Section "DRI"
    Group       "video"
    Mode        0666
 EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection


# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x00000120 to 0x38000020
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x18000000
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000010, page table error
(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00100000, CS instruction GTT PTE
(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2010)

marudov said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have two very annoying issues with my X server.
> - the X server freezes(pauses) until I move my mouse. As soon as I make a move with the mouse the X server resumes it's operation.



Usually that's caused by setting AllowEmptyInput off, but your xorg.conf has it (correctly) commented out.  Make sure you only have one xorg.conf and check Xorg.0.log to see that it's actually being used.

Also see if settng moused_enable="YES" makes a difference if you don't already have it.



> - When I exit the X server I loose my virtual terminals and I have no other option  than to reboot the machine.



Some ideas:

1. Try starting X without any xorg.conf.

2. Enter WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes in /etc/make.conf and update ports to get the newer mesa/dri which may work better on your hardware.


----------



## marudov (May 23, 2010)

Hi wblock,  

   Thanks a lot for your reply. 



> - the X server freezes(pauses) until I move my mouse. As soon as I make a move with the mouse the X server resumes it's operation.



I have reconfigured the X server and the freezing is now resolved. 
One thing bothers me, though. If AllowEmptyInput is on, I am not able to configure keyboard language layouts, as the keyboard section in the xorg.conf file gets skipped. 



> - When I exit the X server I loose my virtual terminals and I have no other option than to reboot the machine.


 
I have build the new versions of dri/Mesa as per your suggestion and the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but unfortunately this did not resolve the issue. Restarting the X-server or even switching to the virtual terminal renders the X-server unusable.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2010)

marudov said:
			
		

> I have reconfigured the X server and the freezing is now resolved.



How?  It might help others with the same problem.



> One thing bothers me, though. If AllowEmptyInput is on, I am not be able to configure keyboard language layouts, as the keyboard section in the xorg.conf file gets skipped.



You can use Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to prevent hal input device detection and force xorg to use the xorg.conf InputDevice sections.  It's also possible to configure keyboard layouts through hal: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html



> I have build the new versions of dri/Mesa as per your suggestion and the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but unfortunately this did not resolve the issue. Restarting the X-server or even switching to the virtual terminal renders the X-server unusable.



The xorg Intel drivers have some weird things going on now, and this might be worth checking on the freebsd-xorg mailing list.


----------



## marudov (Jun 1, 2010)

It appears that after all I had AllowEmptyInput turned on. Sorry for the misinformation at the begging of the post :r Disabling it fixed the pausing issue.


----------

